# How many fighters have Rachelle Leah hooked up with?



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

During the tapings of UFC All Access? 

She seems very flirty, I know its her job, but I still think that she has seemed interested in some of the fighters... For example, with GSP and Liddell and also Silva.


Just wondering if you guys think any of the fighters managed to get All Acces to Rachelle Leah?:thumb02:


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree, she probably hooked up with liddell, GSP and A. silva.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I know for a fact Silva tapped that. In fact, it's strongly possible that he did this as his friends circled around and played drums and whistles, and all that Brasillian jazz.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

plazzman said:


> I know for a fact Silva tapped that. In fact, it's strongly possible that he did this as his friends circled around and played drums and whistles, and all that Brasillian jazz.


Oh Yeah...... Nice!!


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

plazzman said:


> I know for a fact Silva tapped that. In fact, it's strongly possible that he did this as his friends circled around and played drums and whistles, and all that Brasillian jazz.


I demand photographic evidence!!!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

andrei i dont think gsp or silva tapped it


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are just the fighters she hooked up with on All Access, Imagine after PPVs, Press Conferences, Public Relations, etc...


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

rachele is in my top 20 hottest chix imho 
she is ******* cute


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bleh. you can't take her behavior on all access as proof of anything- that's her job. And even if she was really flirting with them, that still doesn't prove she hooked up with them, i flirt with chicks all the time without fuckin em. let's have more proof and less guessing.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think this is more of a fun thread and less of a seriously who has she hooked up with thread. lol


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Rachelle is saving herself for me.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> I think this is more of a fun thread and less of a seriously who has she hooked up with thread. lol


but i want to know the truth!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd love to triangle choke her. :wink03:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

How many? Not me that's all I know


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

id love her to gogoplata my ass


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Babalu for sure


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

silva definitely hooked up with rachelle leah and had 2 big macs afterwards


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

HexRei said:


> bleh. you can't take her behavior on all access as proof of anything- that's her job.


Couldn't agree with you more. Rachelle Leah used to be a cocktail waitress, too.



Before she showed up, the occupation title was simply "waitress".:thumb03:


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

LOL at some of the answers... If I was GSP I would def make a move on her.


Anyway back to the thread..


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

prob a hell of a lot of fighters. 

Shit if I was GSP I would be tapping that arse as we speak.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well, if you rewatch the gsp all access, i'm almost 100% they banged during the taping of that show....

she's probably also blown mr. dana white a few times


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Anderson tapped it.

Remember that pimp coat he was showing off in the audience? Yeah, exactly.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Scarecrow said:


> I demand photographic evidence!!!


Theyre somewhere in the middle of all that..


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yoshihiro Sexayama!! She sought him out and begged to rub oil on him


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

arlovski is da pimp and he has a bad ass accent


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

It honestly doesn't matter how many, I'd still hit that...if she let me. :dunno:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i doubt lol but who knows


----------



## Brad B (Aug 1, 2007)

She seemed like she was diggin what Rich Franklin was cookin on his All Access if I remember right


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Theyre somewhere in the middle of all that..


Mucho gusto!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

IF SHE WAS REALLY INTO MMA, SHE'D HOOK UP WITH FEDOR!!!

I DON'T WANT TO HEAR ANY OBJECTIONS!!! I KNOW HE'S MARRIED!! IT DOESN'T MATTER, LEAH HATES MMA IF SHE DIDN'T HOOK UP WITH FEDOR.

And if you disagree with me, you can't throw a jab properly.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Oh I know Rampage hit that. What self respecting black man passes off an oppertunity to tap white women?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

None! Rachelle is a respectful Sicilian women who is saving herself for marriage.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

my guess is keith jardine. She probably has some, WASPy, college educated good-looking boyfriend at how who "understands" that she needs to act/model/whore. She is probably too stuck up to hang on the fighters nuts, unlike most of us MMA forum fans.

Rachelle is saving herself for me.

Are you her priest?


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

the real question isn't who she's hooked up with, we could be here for weeks naming fighters, its who shes hooked up with at the same time.

my guess is that chuck and dana tag teamed her ass with a few cold beers and a jacuzzi thrown in the mix, who knows, maybe even big jon came along with his rubber gloves.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

I would fight with anyone in the UFC to tap that, although I would make sure I hit it before the fight because even if I am still alive after I probably won't be out of intensive care for a while.


In the words of Anchorman "I want to be on you"


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

In reality: 

No. I think she has too much integrity to do that.

In my wishful thinking: 

I think Anderson, she was like a schoolgirl around him (which she wasn't during the Chuck and GSP all access). On the other hand, Anderson is married and I would guess he can put some restraint on the black mamba when he needs to. 

So, secondary guess, GSP/Chuck. Not Dana, can you imagine his Leah-pickup line? "Do you wanna be a f%€#ing ring girl? That is my question!"


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Oh I know Rampage hit that. What self respecting black man passes off an oppertunity to tap white women?


Rampage digs oriental chicks, plus I think he likes em with a bit of meat on them. That chick he's with at the moment certainly likes her food!


----------



## Pannett (Sep 20, 2008)

"my guess is that chuck and dana tag teamed her ass with a few cold beers and a jacuzzi thrown in the mix, who knows, maybe even big jon came along with his rubber gloves."

That's some funny shit right there. haha


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

seeing as a. silva is married and has kids and i think chucks married and i know he has kids I doubt it


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> Just wondering if you guys think any of the fighters managed to get All Acces to Rachelle Leah?:thumb02:


Haha thats good stuff:thumb02: Great thread


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

she hooked up with clay guida :confused02:


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, any time a girl flirts with a guy it means they already had sex or soon will. Don't get your hopes up, neither in your imagination nor real life.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

guess that makes you a pretty lonely person then eh?


----------

